# What antivirus software do you use?



## Sonnie

Don't laugh at me... AVG is my buddy. I have the paid version on all of our computers at home and at work. 

I really like how they keep their database up to date and the fact it uses very little resources to run... it's not a puter hog like some others I've had.

EDIT: Of course... like the day changes to night... I no longer use AVG... see later posts. :huh:


----------



## Fincave

F-Secure Internet Security for me, easy to use, very regular updates, tried Norman for a while as it came with my machine, as a result picked up the Lovsan virus and so switched to F-Secure.


----------



## nova

What's wrong with AVG? I use it on all my computers,... I also use McAfee that is provided by Comcast for free.


----------



## Guest

I'm running AVG and Avast on my computers and like them both.


----------



## Sonnie

nova said:


> What's wrong with AVG? I use it on all my computers,...


I hope nothing... I've been using it for about a year now with great success. I just had a few people poke fun at me about it before and in a few of the computer forums some folks dog it for no good reason.


----------



## Exocer

Sonnie said:


> I hope nothing... I've been using it for about a year now with great success. I just had a few people poke fun at me about it before and in a few of the computer forums some folks dog it for no good reason.


I never was a fan of this type of bashing. My friends do the same to me because they're all running AMD cpu's and I am running an INtel cpu


----------



## Sonnie

Agreed... no reason to bash it... especially if it works for you.

I run AMD's and Pentiums. I've never been able to tell that much difference myself, but I'm not much of a gamer and don't do an extreme amount of multi-tasking either. Just your average everyday computer life.


----------



## Guest

DrewM said:


> I'm running AVG and Avast on my computers and like them both.


Same here 3 pc's use Avast and the other two use SVG.
All connected on an ethernet network with broadband, skype and a Hardware firewall as well.:yes:


----------



## JohnM

AVG for me as well, only began using it a couple of months ago - finally ditched Norton.


----------



## gsmollin

Well I'm still using NAV. I used to use McAfee,but had a problem with them changing the engine, and obsoleting my subscription in the process. Symantec changes the engine too, but just downloads new one. I don't think Symantes is great, but the scanner seems to work.


----------



## Guest

NAV before, nod32 recent.


----------



## Ghislain

MCAfee Virusscan Enterprise and NAV


----------



## Steve Williamson

AVG on 5 pc's, all running behind hardware firewall though, hate symantec, have to use them commercially as they have the best server/client solution, better than Trends


----------



## Sthrndream

Symantec Anti-Virus, Corp. Edition. Pretty solid for the 1,000 desktops/laptops we manage. Sprinkle on some Spybot S&D when needed.


----------



## xmas111

I know you're all going to jump all over me....I've never used any antivirus. 

I'm the only one that uses any of my machines.


----------



## Sthrndream

So *you're* the one sending us all this spam!


----------



## xmas111

pierrebnh said:


> So *you're* the one sending us all this spam!


:R


----------



## lcaillo

I have been using AVG on my machines for some time now and no problems. I have heard that Avast is better but have not really had a reason to change.

I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


----------



## rcarlton

Norton Antivirus...probably since the mid 90's.


----------



## Sonnie

lcaillo said:


> I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


I use three programs for this...

Spybot Search and Destroy
Spyware Blaster
Windows Defender (previously Microsoft Antispyware)


----------



## Sthrndream

SAV actually does a decent job against Spyware, but we do supplement with Spybot.


----------



## Guest

lcaillo said:


> I find spyware is a bigger problem than viruses these days. What are you all using for that?


zone alarm pro block them all. :R


----------



## FlashJim

Just Adaware and Norton here.


----------



## highcurrent

- McAfee Enterprise 8.0 (and earlier versions in the past)
- Zone Alarm Pro

This combo works perfectly. 0 viruses, 0 intrusions, on many PC's for many years.


----------



## toecheese

As I mentioned in a different post, I got smited with a nasty virus by using IE. Norton found nothing. AVG found *one* after the dropper had put in serveral others (probably a week after the initial infection).

Avast found 2 more. 

But, I had to run ethereal (a packet sniffer) to see that my PC was actually still trying to talk to some remote website. I then had to run some tools to track down IP port usage and I had to manually delete a fake windows service.

Not cool.

If you have any suspicion about something running on your PC (in my case, my router was going beserk) get a software firewall running, or run TcpMon from http://sysinternals.com (free).


----------



## Don

I use Norton Because I have never had a problem with it. I tried other A.V. but always came back to norton.


----------



## Sthrndream

This made my day :sarcastic:

Guess we'll be keeping an eye on this one...


----------



## Don

Not only that they figured out away to hack the software to. They make it so instead 1 yrs of service each time its 6 yrs. How they do it I don't know but I saw it on MSNBC.


----------



## Danny

I use Norton Anti-virus corporate edition and Zone alarm for the firewall


----------



## Sonnie

A good source to keep up with what AV software is doing is VB (Virus Bulletin). They test the various AV software on the various platforms and report regularly.

Still no guarantee that any of the software won't get cracked at some point in time.


----------



## Guest

I generally use Avast, both the 32 and 64bit versions but am currently trying out the free AOL Active Virus Shield which features Kaspersky AV engine which is rated to have the highest detection rates, so far I guess Avast did a good job for me as AVS found only one backdoor worm on my system. I also use GeSWALL Intrusion detection sandbox along with my anti virus, I don't use any firewall as my inbound is fully protected by my router which also has a firewall built in.


----------



## khellandros66

Avast for Win 32 and Linux

~Bob


----------



## Guest

Back to Avast, somehow nothing else can satisfy me.


----------



## Bruce

Using AVG with zonealarm for the last 8 years without a single infestation.

I find many people on HTPCnews and Anandtech also use these same programs effectively.


----------



## Darren

None, I've been in the computer industry for 15 years and have never had a use for it. If you know what you are looking at or saying yes to then you don't have issues  Oh, I've never had a virus either.


----------



## Guest

> I've never had a virus either.


That you know about  

I've used the corporate version of Symantec for years as we've got a employee plan for it where I work but as Darren points out if you know what you're doing its a rare occurrence that its ever found anything during a scan. Its detected things in incoming emails but those aren't normally a threat unless you activate them.


----------



## Darren

Very true, but I have yet to find traces of anything... fingers crossed 

Basically you have to treat the internet like it's a strange woman. You don't just say yes to everything without the proper consideration and protection.


----------



## Sonnie

Scary analogy... lol.

I don't think I've had a virus either, but my wife has and daughter have.

You would also wanna make sure you were the only one to ever touch your computer if you were unprotected. As far as work, I'm pretty safe, but at home, the daughter and wife (although I've warned them) might wanna play at the desktop. I generally don't have to worry about the laptop.

AVG is free though, and uses hardly any resources, which is why I generally recommend it to most of my friends and family that are not computer/Internet geniuses.


----------



## Guest

I install AVG on all the PC's I maintain for friends/family given that its free and effective.


----------



## Harpmaker

OK, 3 1/2 years later, I would like to revive this thread since I am now in need of a good free antivirus program. 

The program I have been using for the last 5 years or more (Avira, also known as AntiVir) now requires I update my Win2k OS to use the new (and now the only supported) version. I have read a number of bad things about that and don't want to do it. Thus the need for different software.

I will probably be fairly safe just using the old version of Avira for awhile, but it irks me not to be able to continue updating it. I guess they have their reasons...

I understand that if you are computer savvy and know how to avoid problematic sites that there is very little real risk of getting a computer virus, but I also support friends that aren't so savvy (I even have problems getting them not to click on attachments and such ); but I also administrate several forums and checking out links in signatures can take me to some pretty shady sites - I would feel better if I knew I had a up-to-date antivirus between my PC and theirs.

Is AVG still king of the free AV programs?

The only computer virus that ever got me came on a legitimate copy of Microsoft QBasic. It was 20 years ago or better and before most people ever heard of computer viruses, it caused a LOT of grief! I thought I was having a hardware problem and took my infected PC to my computer guy's shop. His diagnostic disks became infected and when I finally found that I had a virus I drove the 60 miles back to his shop and we went to all the customers he had serviced computers for in the interim and had to disinfect their computers (I took the disinfecting software with me). A hard lesson learned. Luckily no data was lost by anyone.


----------



## Harpmaker

OK, just found out that the free version of AVG requires the same Win2k update as Avira (Update Rollup 1). Bummer... :thumbsdown:

The search continues...

Has anyone tried avast! lately?


----------



## mechman

About three months ago I switched from AVG to Avira. AVG was really starting to be a resource hog and I'm not a fan of resource hogs. I still have AVG on my wife's machine. But that won't last long.

I've read good things about Avast. But the number one in Max PC these days is Avira. Too bad you can't keep running it. :thumbsdown:

For malware I have MalwareBytes, Super Anti-Spyware, and Spybot. I don't use Spybot that often as things have slipped through it's cracks in the past.


----------



## highcurrent

Harpmaker said:


> OK, 3 1/2 years later, I would like to revive this thread since I am now in need of a good free antivirus program.
> 
> The program I have been using for the last 5 years or more (Avira, also known as AntiVir) now requires I update my Win2k OS to use the new (and now the only supported) version. I have read a number of bad things about that and don't want to do it. Thus the need for different software.
> 
> I will probably be fairly safe just using the old version of Avira for awhile, but it irks me not to be able to continue updating it. I guess they have their reasons...
> 
> I understand that if you are computer savvy and know how to avoid problematic sites that there is very little real risk of getting a computer virus, but I also support friends that aren't so savvy (I even have problems getting them not to click on attachments and such ); but I also administrate several forums and checking out links in signatures can take me to some pretty shady sites - I would feel better if I knew I had a up-to-date antivirus between my PC and theirs.
> 
> Is AVG still king of the free AV programs?
> 
> The only computer virus that ever got me came on a legitimate copy of Microsoft QBasic. It was 20 years ago or better and before most people ever heard of computer viruses, it caused a LOT of grief! I thought I was having a hardware problem and took my infected PC to my computer guy's shop. His diagnostic disks became infected and when I finally found that I had a virus I drove the 60 miles back to his shop and we went to all the customers he had serviced computers for in the interim and had to disinfect their computers (I took the disinfecting software with me). A hard lesson learned. Luckily no data was lost by anyone.


You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


----------



## Harpmaker

highcurrent said:


> You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


I understand that train of thought, but I'm quite a firm believer in "if it ain't broke don't fix it" when it comes to operating systems; or perhaps I should say "if it's working don't fix it" since I don't think Microsoft ever released a version of Windows that wasn't broken in one way or another. Win2k has been fairly stable for me <knocking on wood>. I'll move up to XP on my new PC (home built) , but after that no more Windows unless something drastic happens.


----------



## Sonnie

Old thread for sure... I no longer recommend AVG. I use and highly recommend ESET. We use it here at the office and at home. Very reasonable, ranked very high in all the AV testing and is quite as a mouse while it does its thing. :T


----------



## tonyvdb

As far as free AV software is concerned AVG Free is still ranked the best however there are alot better out there but you have to pay for them.


----------



## Sonnie

I was a firm supporter of AVG until the "paid" version allowed a virus on our work computer. Granted not without the help of our 19 year old daughter. Then... my wife's computer at her office got a virus while she was running AVG, again the "paid" version. I would generally just blame it on women and computers, but I am outnumbered. :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie said:


> I would generally just blame it on women and computers, but I am outnumbered. :hide:


Oh dont we know itaddle: and we cant live without them:whistling:


----------



## mechman

ESET is the top ranked AV for 'paid' applications according to Max pc. They gave it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Mika75

highcurrent said:


> You are missing the forest for the trees here. Staying with ancient Win2k is FAR more of a security problem than updating to XP SP2 or SP3 with no AV software. Updating your OS should be your first security move and _then _get the latest* 'FREE' *version of your favorite AV software. They all support XP so you don't have to go straight to Vista. Seriously... putting brand new tires on a car that has a failing suspension system and bad brakes, doesn't make it safer.


this guy is correct :cunning:


----------



## Harpmaker

Thanks for the link mech. I find it interesting that Avast! was given such a low score seemingly for the primary reason the reviewer didn't like the interface and that even the free version must be registered after 60 days. At any rate, I'm giving it a shot. They did say it was good at keeping bad web pages at bay and that is my primary concern.


----------



## epereira

I use Norton AntiVirus 2009 on one XP computer (paid subscription) and Avast Free on my XP laptop. Now that I am migrating to Windows 7 64-bit, I might have to wait a while for something that is compatible (although I believe Avast works fine on the new OS).


----------



## Harpmaker

epereira said:


> I use Norton AntiVirus 2009 on one XP computer (paid subscription) and Avast Free on my XP laptop. Now that I am migrating to Windows 7 64-bit, I might have to wait a while for something that is compatible (although I believe Avast works fine on the new OS).


I've had a bad taste in my mouth left over from an old version of Norton System Works. It will be a long time before I trust Symantec again (if ever). I'm not knocking the current products, but as stated, it's a commercial product not free.

Avast! has been good (or maybe bad - no virus alerts so far), but I only use it for it's "web shield". It does slow site access a bit (by that I mean a slightly noticeable time lag as it does it's thing), but it's free (even though you need to register after 60 days). For those running XP or better I would recommend Avira for a free AV app..


----------



## Mika75

If ur not 'catching anything' begs to question whether anti-virus is necessary doesn't it...

XPSP3 without Anti-Virus running for over a year....no issues.

Your best defense is Immunisation using Spybot Search & Destroy, SpywareBlaster & a Firewall that allows u to see what programs are accessing ur PC and the Web.


----------



## Prof.

I also dropped AVG recently after their latest version was not so user friendly..
I tried Avira (thanks mech) and it's a great program..Picked up two viruses that AVG hadn't..:T


----------



## Harpmaker

Just an update of my situation. Avast! stopped working after 60 days and when I went to register the free version of the program I found that it was no longer free, but rather a license had to be purchased. No thanks.

I bit the bullet and installed update rollup 1 v2 on my Win2K system and am now back to running Avira, which I think is better software anyhow.


----------



## Prof.

I've had Avira for awhile now and it's performed flawlessly..
It even just recently warned me about a website that I was about to open!!..AVG never did that..
The only thing I don't like about Avira is that the daily update also brings a pop-up with it, requesting that you buy the pro.version..


----------



## Harpmaker

Prof. said:


> I've had Avira for awhile now and it's performed flawlessly..
> It even just recently warned me about a website that I was about to open!!..AVG never did that..
> The only thing I don't like about Avira is that the daily update also brings a pop-up with it, requesting that you buy the pro.version..


My system is so old that I'm still using Zone Alarm which will let me prevent that pop-up; and as for the daily updating, that is configurable in Avira. Open "Configure AntiVir" by right-clicking on the taskbar icon, check "Expert mode", click on "General" then on "Update". You will be able to set the update time; I have mine set at 30 days.


----------



## recruit

I'm using Eset - NOD32 as my Antivirus software, works well and does not slow the PC down like some programs do...


----------



## Harpmaker

recruit said:


> I'm using Eset - NOD32 as my Antivirus software, works well and does not slow the PC down like some programs do...


Yeah, I've heard very good things about Eset - NOD32, but I think it's more than I really need. If I was running a PC for business or some other critical use I would be using it. For strictly personal use I find Avira more than enough and it doesn't slow my system down, and since I'm still running a 1.7 MHz Celeron with 1MB of RAM I would notice! 

Avast! did work, but it was more of a resource hog than Avira. While the slow-down was noticeable, even when I only had web protection active, it was livable IMO.

I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


----------



## mechman

Harpmaker said:


> I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


Yepper!


----------



## recruit

Harpmaker said:


> Y
> I think Avira is top-dog of the free AV programs.


I'll have to take a look then :T


----------



## Prof.

Harpmaker said:


> My system is so old that I'm still using Zone Alarm which will let me prevent that pop-up; and as for the daily updating, that is configurable in Avira. Open "Configure AntiVir" by right-clicking on the taskbar icon, check "Expert mode", click on "General" then on "Update". You will be able to set the update time; I have mine set at 30 days.


Thanks for that info..I never noticed the "Expert Mode"..I've now set it for once a week..I like to keep things up to date as much as possible..


----------



## robbo266317

I'm using Norton 2009. 
Picked it up at a shop for $19.00 
Although it does say on the pack - only for sale with a new pc. :huh:


----------



## Harpmaker

robbo266317 said:


> I'm using Norton 2009.
> Picked it up at a shop for $19.00
> Although it does say on the pack - only for sale with a new pc. :huh:


I personally don't like Symantec products, but I don't begrudge others using them. :T

It sounds like you got software that was supposed to be bundled with a new PC. Don't worry about it, such things are common and as far as I know the product is the same, or essentially the same, as retail versions. All of the versions of Nero I have purchased over the years fall in the same boat.


----------



## robbo266317

Harpmaker said:


> I personally don't like Symantec products, but I don't begrudge others using them. :T
> 
> It sounds like you got software that was supposed to be bundled with a new PC. Don't worry about it, such things are common and as far as I know the product is the same, or essentially the same, as retail versions. All of the versions of Nero I have purchased over the years fall in the same boat.


I wouldn't buy it at the RRP which is closer to au$100 :spend:
And I wasn't aware that I had to buy a new pc with it, I've only been working with computers for 20+ years. :rofl:


----------



## doctorcilantro

NOD32 v4 on all PCs.


----------



## silvernineonefour

No anti-virus software whatsoever. A hardware firewall and VMWare. If something slips by the firewall then it disappears as soon as I close the current machine. End of problem. The thing I always hated about software were the updates, but the drag on resources was irritating too. Sandbox it.


----------



## dalto

I use Microsoft Security Essentials. It is free and does what I need it to do.


----------



## Moonfly

Sonnie said:


> Don't laugh at me... AVG is my buddy. I have the paid version on all of our computers at home and at work.
> 
> I really like how they keep their database up to date and the fact it uses very little resources to run... it's not a puter hog like some others I've had.


I'm using it as well, although I'm free loading lol. I used to use Kaspersky, which I also really liked, but AVG does it that little bit quieter.


----------



## sgate20000

I use avast. It seems to work pretty well and is very efficient. I have not been infected ye--er--a--eeeeeeek! ;-)


----------



## luckydevil13

+1
Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Ares

I am running Avast 5.0 which I like, it give you a free subscription for a year and automatically renews it for you after that for FREE!:bigsmile::clap:


----------



## shockwave

I use to run McAfee but have since switched to Norton.


----------



## blessedfingas

Avast works for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benway

I use F-secure Client Security 9, at home and at my workplace.

I experienced a very strange bug in a computer game sometimes ago, that was caused by F-secure.

I'm was playing a demo of Serious Sam: The First Encounter HD, downloaded with the Steam Client. The game worked OK for a while, then the strangest thing happened: The key for forward movement (W as default) got the game character to move backward instead of forward! The same event repeated itself many times, you could play a while, than this happened!

The funny thing was, when I googled around for a fix to the problem, I found out that it was caused by F-Secure's Anti-virus. When I disabled the thing in F-Secure called Dynamic Protection, the game worked!

Very strange indeed that anti-virus can cause this kind of thing!


----------



## Hunter844

Have been using Avast and prior to that AVG. I just completed a new computer build and I decided I would give Avira AntiVir a try and so far I like it.


----------



## kujomujo

I use McAfee at work and Norton at home. 

KM


----------



## clark17

I'm using clamwin... It is free (open source), good on resources and it works...


----------



## mechman

After a recent MaximumPC article on anti-virus software, I switched yet again to Microsoft Security Essentials. It was rated the highest of the free programs and I was getting annoyed with the Avira pop up.

FYI - they ranked Norton the highest of the paid apps.


----------



## Prof.

Thanks for the heads up mech..:T
I too am annoyed with this daily popup from Avira, so I've now downloaded the Microsoft program..
I like the idea of the green light to say all's well!


----------



## mardelgo

I use Avira and malwarebytes


----------



## mechman

I'm here to help Prof. :T

MalwareBytes is a good spyware add on. I use that in addition to Super Anti-Spyware. The only problem with those two apps is that they won't update on their own. Nor will they scan on their own... unless you pay for them. One of these days I'll fork over the money to them. But so far it hasn't been a priority for me.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I use a layered approach with a Fortinet Fortigate 50b at the perimeter, AVG and Maleware Bytes on the desktop. :T


----------



## Prof.

mechman said:


> I'm here to help Prof. :T
> 
> MalwareBytes is a good spyware add on. I use that in addition to Super Anti-Spyware. The only problem with those two apps is that they won't update on their own. Nor will they scan on their own... unless you pay for them. One of these days I'll fork over the money to them. But so far it hasn't been a priority for me.


Thanks mech..that's a good one!
It picked up 2 infected files that the other Anti's missed!!.:T


----------



## Ronm1

No one should laugh all great qualities which is exectly why I use it too!!


----------



## Harpmaker

I'm still using Avira even though I really hate the daily update notification. I have used Avira for years and it has never let me down. If I was going to use a different program it would probably be Avast!.

I have used Clamwin, but I don't think it has a resident portion to give active protection like the other programs do; this may have changed though.


----------



## Hunter844

http://www.av-comparatives.org/

This is a good place to go read up on the various anti-virus software.


----------



## Harpmaker

Just kind of an update to the thread. My old PC just went belly up so I'm having to start another system up from scratch. I'm using XP because I have it and don't see a crying need to jump to Win7 just yet. 

I downloaded and installed the current free version of Avira only to find it is having problems updating. I tried getting the program from two different sources, but had the same result; so I went to plan B and installed AVAST!

Warning! The current free version of AVAST! will install the Goggle Chrome browser automatically if you just hurry though program setup clicking NEXT. To NOT install Chrome you have to deselect a check box on one of the install screens. I personally hate it when companies do this sort of thing. :rant: Other than that AVAST! is working fine.


----------



## Prof.

I changed to Avast recently myself..The everyday "buy me" popup from Avira was annoying..

A lot of programs these days have those automatically checked boxes for various other downloads, including other browsers..You really do have to double check each time that you're not getting something you don't want..


----------



## mdrake

I have been using Avira for a while now and so far so good. I switched from AVG. 

Matt


----------



## Harpmaker

mdrake said:


> I have been using Avira for a while now and so far so good. I switched from AVG.
> 
> Matt


I like Avira, and have been using it since it was called AntiVir, but version 10 doesn't want to update for some reason on my system. After that problem is fixed I'll probably start using it again; but for now AVAST! hasn't given my a bit of trouble and even though it must be registered after 30 days trial, it's still free. I like free. :bigsmile:


----------



## JohnWin909

Microsoft security essential works great for me, family members are another story though since I am the tech guy of the family haha.


----------



## ricklgt350

check your ISP. They may have one for free as a customer. I get Norton "free" through Comcast.

I fixed a buddy's laptop yesterday with malwarebytes. Great tool.


----------



## engtaz

Antivir


----------



## jackfish

I have used Prevx for about 8 years now on 12 computers at work and two at home. It finds and removes viruses, spyware, rootkits and other forms of malware. Prevx 3.0 is worth the $35/year. There is unit pricing available.

Yesterday Prevx 3.0 found the following number of infections on the PCs "protected" by these products:
AVG 4257
Avast 5417
Symantec 2905
McAfee 1928
Microsoft 612
Trend 582
Kapersky 1828
Eset 4941
Panda 492
Avira 1697
Others 11316


----------



## lsiberian

jackfish said:


> I have used Prevx for about 8 years now on 12 computers at work and two at home. It finds and removes viruses, spyware, rootkits and other forms of malware. Prevx 3.0 is worth the $35/year. There is unit pricing available.
> 
> Yesterday Prevx 3.0 found the following number of infections on the PCs "protected" by these products:
> AVG 4257
> Avast 5417
> Symantec 2905
> McAfee 1928
> Microsoft 612
> Trend 582
> Kapersky 1828
> Eset 4941
> Panda 492
> Avira 1697
> Others 11316


One wonders how many infections are fabrications in these stats. A real infection is noticeable. I don't trust any of them. Too many Anti-virus software packages have caused me problems. Not using outlook, IE, and not visiting sites you shouldn't go a long way to preventing viruses.


----------



## Linuxák

I use Fedora and Arch Linux integrated firewall works better than Nod32 Eset on windows 7


----------



## MNX1024

Been using AVG since god knows when.


----------



## 31Orcas

Started using Avast! about, well, I just re-registered the free version (which must me re-registered once a year). So either a month and one or two years. Avast has done very well so far : ).


----------



## WhatHappend

I switched from AVG to Avira. I got a rootkit infection that AVG didn't detect at all. AVG newer versions were causing my internet browser to hang (1-6 second pauses before loading new pages) even if I didn't install the link checker.


----------



## WhatHappend

Have other had issues with AVG causing slow internet browsing and sometimes causing pages to not load at all? Is there a better alternative the Avira (Avira has an annoying pop ad screen that shows up every day it updates.)


----------



## ccs86

As a computer tech for the last 12 years, I can say without question that Kaspersky is the best protection I have seen. Much of my business has come from people already running Nortons, AVG, McAfee, etc... never has one been running Kaspersky.


----------



## WhatHappend

ccs86 said:


> As a computer tech for the last 12 years, I can say without question that Kaspersky is the best protection I have seen. Much of my business has come from people already running Nortons, AVG, McAfee, etc... never has one been running Kaspersky.


I have thought about by Kaspersky. It was the only program that seemed reliable at detecting root kits. I used their "Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool". It seemed to have really good detection.

Anyway to get their product at a discount?


----------



## Moonfly

ccs86 said:


> As a computer tech for the last 12 years, I can say without question that Kaspersky is the best protection I have seen. Much of my business has come from people already running Nortons, AVG, McAfee, etc... never has one been running Kaspersky.


I think its the best I personally have ever tried. A couple things have got through AVG on my system, but it wasnt so bad as I was on the ball. I only use AVG as its free and I dont frequent the more virus prone sites.


----------



## Harpmaker

WhatHappend said:


> Have other had issues with AVG causing slow internet browsing and sometimes causing pages to not load at all? Is there a better alternative the Avira (Avira has an annoying pop ad screen that shows up every day it updates.)


That Avira pop-up is the main reason I'll probably be sticking with Avast! for the long term.

I had "a ghost in my machine" last week and thought some nasty 'net critter might have bitten me, but it turned out to be a USB hub gone bad. :heehee:

I don't travel to the less reputable parts of the web for myself, but as a co-admin of a relatively large guitar forum I do have to check links in signatures and forum posts so I do get to some pretty wild and woolly sites. Both Avira and Avast! have protected me very well so far.


----------



## bearberry

I was using AVG at home and Avast! at work, but have switched to MS Security Essentials. The former programs were causing an increasing number of slow-downs. So fas MSE has been fine. 

Running Firefox with the No-Script and Ad-Aware add-ins, and staying away from suspect sites.


----------



## jackfish

I challenge users of other products to download Prevx 3.0 and let it scan your system. You'll be shocked at what your product(s) is/are missing. If you want Prevx to protect you from what it finds you'll have to purchase a license.


----------



## iponk1322

I'm using Avira for 2 years now and never had a virus problem with my PC.
I've used free version of BitDefender before but there's still viruses coming to my system.


----------



## denydog

started using Norton Internet Security almost two years ago after becoming totally frustrated with McAfee, which had become extremely slow and used many routine popup security warnings. Norton was much faster, and less obtrusive.

I will say that a few months ago, Norton missed a nasty virus that turned my hard drive into Helen Keller (blind, deaf, and dumb). It crossed my home wireless network to infect my desktop as well. I learned a valuable lesson, to clone all my HDD, as I had done with my netbook.


----------



## Senn20

Microsoft Security Essentials in my current favorite.

Used to be AVG but that has become too bloated in recent versions and doesn't have as good an engine anyway.


----------



## Lucky7!

WhatHappend said:


> Is there a better alternative the Avira (Avira has an annoying pop ad screen that shows up every day it updates.)


There's a simple fix for that.

I've been using Avira for ages now with no issues or infections. I used PCcillin for maybe 5 years before that and as I never had any virus issues, decided to try the free software on the recommendation of a friend who is far more into software than I am. I also don't use any MS products except Windows and Office, and haven't for many years which seems like it's a help.


----------



## Harpmaker

Thanks for that link x!:T People that use Avira will be glad for it. I'm an old Avira user (from back when it was called AntiVir), and the program never let me down. However, when I changed to a new PC (the old one had a stroke and died) Avira couldn't update when I installed it on the new system. I searched and found the software was having problems so I went to AVAST! and so far I like it. It pops open a small window when I first turn my PC on for the day and it updates itself, but it isn't bothersome and the popup goes away by itself as well.


----------



## Lucky7!

Glad toy be of assistance. I got the idea to use Avira and the fix from my fave freeware site, Gizmos.


----------



## Mike P.

jackfish said:


> I challenge users of other products to download Prevx 3.0 and let it scan your system. You'll be shocked at what your product(s) is/are missing.


I'm using AVG 8.5 on two Dell Latitude laptops. I did a full scan on both with Prevx 3.0 and it found nothing.


----------



## jackfish

You are lucky then because Prevx found 7164 infections yesterday on computers "protected" with AVG.

From my evaluation, AVG takes at least 10 times the memory that Prevx does to run. The initial AVG scan takes hours, subsequent scans, what ten minutes?, while all Prevx scans usually take less than five minutes (usually much less). AVG must be updated with downloads periodically or it will miss new nasties, while Prevx is up to date with every scan. AVG eats computer resources which slows down a computer, while Prevx is very fast. I can manage Prevx on all my user's computer from a control panel, My Prevx. Prevx lets me know by email when one of my user's machines has found an infection. I don't know if AVG does that or not, can't wait around to find out. Good luck with AVG, it is a popular solution.


----------



## Moonfly

Ive been using AVG for about 2 years now (free version) and only once did something get through, which it caught and was able to get rid of pretty quick. I dont think its bad myself.


----------



## fusionrx

I use AVAST myself and its pretty good in my opinion. Haven't tried PrevX. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Warpdrv

I'll have to add my very favorite - ESET NOD 32

Extremely light load in the resources category dept, and nearly invisible to the user....


----------



## gorb

Microsoft security essentials is what I use. Best free av I've used so far.


----------



## Mik2121

I used AVG for years and loved it. Then I discovered ZenOK Free Antivirus . It is even better. It will catch the viruses and malware before it can be downloaded to the computer, unlike AVG. My computer runs so much faster and cleaner with Avast. I highly recommend it. :neener:


----------



## Sirbrine

I have used Norton Antivirus for years and have been very happy with it. Prior to that, I used Norton Systemworks. However, I have heard good things about Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Koopa

Obviously the best defense is being a cautious educated user. I ran AVG for years until, as some have stated it became a bloated memory hog. I've recently been using Avast Free Edition on the PC. It's not as memory intensive and does a fair job. I'm a Mac guy for home use so I don't run anything there. 

Remember you AV must be running AND updated to do anything. If it's not and you can't start it, than your probably infected. For removal I recommend Malwarebytes it is a GREAT tool and 9 times out of 10 a quick scan will suffice.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I've run Norton and Symantec AV for years.

Not crazy about either - as I've seen both fail pretty spectacularly with near 0-day attacks.


----------



## sga2

I use ZoneAlarm. Had it on my home PC for about 6 years and not one problem. Very customizable controls, too, which I appreciate.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## XenoBIT78

1. Eset NOD32 Smart Security
2. Kaspersky


----------



## Twin_Rotor

I havn't used a antivirus program in about 10 years. Never have had a system crash or get infected(I own about 20 different systems, mostly farms. They are about to go bye bye as I've lost intrest and do not think I'll ever hit a prime ).

My secrete? I do not download from or visit potentionally harmfull sites. In short, common sense.

It doesn't hurt to use protection, but when you run 10 500MHz P2 systems with 128MB or less, the resources arn't there. 

I also use a software firewall for direct intrusions. But really it still boils down to DON'T CLICK ON THAT! lol


----------



## engtaz

Antivir is the only software I have used that will intercept a virus fills file when it's being downloaded.


----------



## robbo266317

I run Microsoft Security Essentials at home, It is free and works. (I never thought I would say that about a free MS product!)
Why do I use it? because at work we run Forefront Protection on our Win 7 boxes (the enterprise version of Sec Essentials) and it has picked up many virii that Symantec didn't.


----------



## bribowsky

Koopa said:


> Remember you AV must be running AND updated to do anything. If it's not and you can't start it, than your probably infected. For removal I recommend Malwarebytes it is a GREAT tool and 9 times out of 10 a quick scan will suffice.


This. And if it hasn't been mentioned yet (I haven't read all posts) I would put superantispyware in there with malwarebytes. I can't say its any better than malwarebytes, but I think it is faster. I run both on a regular basis. (Along with AV, of coarse)


----------



## KalaniP

On my home systems, I use MS Security Essentials. I used to use AVG, before MSSE became available, and before AVG lost it's edge and became a bloated hog. Switched to Avast in between, it was fine but so far, nothing has been as good as MSSE for home systems.

At work, however, where users do not use common sense like I do, and where I have a real budget to work with, I put our company on ESET NOD32. Miles better than Symantec/Norton or Trend Micro, and far lighter impact on the system. Oh, and cheaper, too.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Previously McAfee antivirus... now Forefront Endpoint Protection


----------



## Twin_Rotor

KalaniP said:


> ...
> 
> At work, however, where users do not use common sense like I do, and where I have a real budget to work with, I put our company on ESET NOD32. Miles better than Symantec/Norton or Trend Micro, and far lighter impact on the system. Oh, and cheaper, too.


Most POS systems based on Windblows use ESET. They're a pain to deal with though. I manage 5 Subway Sandwhich POS systems and Subway has thier own version of NOD32. As a tech, I can't talk to anyone at ESET, which annoys the store owner. Every update requires a new password. The whole reason I was hired was so the owner didn't have to deal with any of it. Subway has no problem talking to me, but no permissions will be excepted through ESET


----------



## bigjbk

I have Norton internet security on my PC but nothing on my Mac's. I will be glad to be done with my PC. One you go Mac you won't go back.


----------



## KalaniP

Twin_Rotor said:


> Most POS systems based on Windblows use ESET. They're a pain to deal with though. I manage 5 Subway Sandwhich POS systems and Subway has thier own version of NOD32. As a tech, I can't talk to anyone at ESET, which annoys the store owner. Every update requires a new password. The whole reason I was hired was so the owner didn't have to deal with any of it. Subway has no problem talking to me, but no permissions will be excepted through ESET


I haven't had any of the issues you are describing, managing ESET for the company I work for, and for a number of clients I consult for. I've never needed tech support from ESET, however.


----------



## Twin_Rotor

It is just for passwords, everytime subway decides to update the core software. Definition updates are automatic. Im sure it has something to do with the fact its part of SubShop(piece of junk subway POS software)


----------

